# Shkenca > Informatik dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertt >  Kerkoj Drajvera.

## reni00

windows 98 






 Pershendetje

Nuk e di ne mund te me ndihmoj ndonjeri  ??
Po duke formatuar windows 98 nuk mbajta shenim emrat e skedes audio ....
si mund ti rinstaloj ose si mund ta shikoj emrin per te gjetur driverin e sakte...



ciao nga reni

----------


## reni00

Kisha dhe dicka tjeter ...::
po te win98 nje modem si mund te konfigurohet
modem interno

flm

----------


## edspace

Shko njehere tek start > control panel > system 

Tek device manager duhet te shikosh disa pikepyetje te verdha per kartat qe nuk kane driver. Zgjidhi ato dhe shiko properties duke i klikuar me butonin e djathte te mousit. 

Zakonisht edhe nqs mungon driveri windowsi do gjeje te pakten emrin ose numrin e pjeses. Numrin pastaj mund ta futesh ne google dhe me siguri do dale kompania qe e ka bere. 

Menyra tjeter eshte qe te gjesh informacion per kompjuterin tend qofte ne manualet qe mund te kesh ne shtepi ose ne internet. 

psh: IBM aptiva 5631 ose HP pavilion 9600 ose Compaq Presario 2500 etj etj. Ne internet mund te gjesh informacion per te gjitha pjeset qe jane perdorur per te ndertuar kompjuterin tend. 

Menyra e fundit eshte te hapesh kompjuterin dhe te lexosh emrin dhe modelin e kartes nga pjeset elektronike. 

Sa per modemin tek lista qe te jep windowsi zgjidh LT WIN MODEM per driver.  Ky eshte modem i perdorur shume dhe driveri zakonisht punon per te gjithe modemat 56K. Provoje njehere.

----------


## Elna Durrsi

Prshndetje t gjithve!

Para disa ditsh formtova kompjuterin e tim biri dhe gjate riinstalimit te Windows 98 kam humbur disa driver dhe mes te tjerve Carte grafique. Kerkova ne internet dhe shkarkova shume driver por perseri nuk munda te riinstalloj carte graphique. Nese dikush nga ju mund t m ndihmoj po i drgoj t dhnat e mposhtme t kompjuterit.

Hewlett Packard Vectra Vei8/400  
series 8DT
D 8151A 
#G09W8P
S/N  NL 925 16 661.

Dhe krkoj driver pr CARTE GRAPHIQUE STANDARD PCI  [VGA] 
q t mund t riaktivoj MULTIMEDIA AUDIO DEVICE.

Mundeni t prgjigjeni ose direct ktu n forum ose n e-mailin tim elna_durresi@hotmail.com.
Flm.

----------


## benseven11

Elna
driverin per grafik karten mund ta shkarkosh tek kjo adrese
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...iver++Graphics
driveri duhet shkarkuar ne direktorine C:/
----------
Per te pare nese video karta eshte Nvidia ose Matrox apo ndonje tip tjeter
mund te hapesh kompjuterin dhe shiko se e ke te vendosur video karten
paralel me modem karten ne nje fole kanal agp ngjyre kafe aty shikon
se e ke ne etikete diku te shkruar ose te printuar imet
ne qofte se  video karten=(grafik karten e njejta gje eshte)
e ke nvidia ose matrox shiko tek kjo faqe
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...g=English#1398
----------
Menyre tjeter me e thjeshte per te gjetur ekzakt llojin e videokartes
dhe hequr cdo dyshim mund te besh kete
klik ne start/run/ketu fut ekzakt msinfo32.exe
do te hapet dritarja me informacion per komplet windowsin
Aty klikohet tek + para components/pastaj klikohet me poshte tek Display
pasi ke klikuar tek display shiko tek paneli djathtas per keto te dhena
Name - cfare jep(ketu do gjesh emrin e sakte te grafik kartes)
Adapter type=cfare jep
adapter description=cfare jep
me poshte tek installed driver dhe driver version mund te te jape ndonje mesazh se cfare mungon ekzakt(dll skedar dhe version numer 5.01126 psh)
gjithshtu shiko te lista te paneli majtas poshte display dhe diku pak me siper
software enviroment do gjesh te shkruar
Problem devices klikon aty dhe shiko tek paneli djathtas se cfare jep ekzakt
sidoqofte me sa lexova nga posti qe ke vene ka mundesi qe video karten ta kesh xhenerik dhe mjafton linku i pare qe kam vene ne kete post ai driver te ben pune per videokarten
kurse per zerin ke kete driver
HP Vectra VEi8, Sound driver for Windows 95, 98 & 98SE 530 kb 
dhe mund ta marresh ne kete faqe
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...ng=English#415

----------


## Elna Durrsi

Prshndetje Beni 

Flm pr prgjigjen . Ishin mjaft t vyeshme informacionet q m drgoje por un nuk arrij dot ta deshifroj llojin e karts . Po mundohem t t drgoj far nxorra nga komanda msinfo32.exe.

PCI Multimedia Audio Device
    Unknown
   Ce priphrique a un problme : Code=28 (0x1C)
    Les pilotes de ce priphrique ne sont pas installs correctement. Pour les installer,
cliquez sur l'onglet Pilote, puis sur Mise  jour du pilote.
    Cl de registre:                      HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\PCI\VEN_1013&DEV_6003&SUBS  YS_60031013&REV_01\BUS_00&DEV_04&FUNC_00
    Ressources Alloc :               Configuration logique 0
    tendue des adresses mmoire : Dbut= xE8101000 Fin= xE8101FFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF
                                                  Dbut= xE8000000 Fin= xE80FFFFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF
    Ressources Oblig :            Aucune
    Ressources Amorage :       Configuration logique 0
    tendue des adresses mmoire : Dbut= xE8101000 Fin= xE8101FFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF
                                                  Dbut= xE8000000 Fin= xE80FFFFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF
    Ressources Filtr :              Aucune
    Ressources Bases :            Configuration logique 0
    IRQ :                                     masque 0 : xDEB8
    tendue des adresses mmoire : Dbut= xE8101000 Fin= xE8101FFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF
                                                  Dbut= xE8000000 Fin= xE80FFFFF Min= x00000000 Max= xFFFFFFFF
    Rvision matrielle:              001
    Pilote :                                  Display\0001
    Date du pilote:                       Aucune information

   Creative Modem Blaster V.92 DE5721
    MODEM
Ce priphrique a un problme : Code=28 (0x1C)
    Les pilotes de ce priphrique ne sont pas installs correctement. Pour les installer,
cliquez sur l'onglet Pilote, puis sur Mise  jour du pilote.
    Cl de registre:                      HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\SERENUM\DMB1027\ROOT&*PNP0  500&0000
    Ressources Alloc :               Aucune
    Ressources Oblig :            Aucune
    Ressources Amorage :       Aucune
    Ressources Filtr :              Aucune
    Ressources Bases :            Aucune
    Pilote :                                  Pilote non install

N adresat q m drgoje kam shkarkuar gjith mbrmjes drivers por nuk po kam rezultat. Ngjyrat e pc jan 16 bits dhe imazhi shum i dobt.

----------


## edspace

Elna,

Adresa q t ka dhn Beni sht nga faqja e kompanis q e ka prodhuar dhe sht 100% e sigurt q punon. Mendoj se ti nuk po e instalon si duhet. Nuk mjafton ta shkarkosh driverin, por duhet ta instalosh at n kompjuter q karta e grafiqeve t vihet n pun si duhet. 

Nga e di ti q t duhen driverat?

Pr t par nqs windowsi ka nevoj pr drivera shko tek start > settings > system > device manager dhe shiko nqs nj prej kartave ka ndonj pikpyetje t verdh ose pikuditse t kuqe. Kjo tregon se ka problem n konfigurim q mund t jet edhe pasoj e driverave. 
Nqs nuk shikon ndonj t till, nuk sht nevoja t instalosh driver t rinj. 

Ja nj fotografi pr ato sa thash m lart mqns windows nuk sht n gjuhn angleze.

----------


## Elna Durrsi

Jam mse dakort q adresa q m ka dhn Beni sht mse e sigurt dhe pikrisht mesazhi q postova m lart sht pikrisht kjo q thua ti. Q n konfigurim ka gabim, pra ka pikpyetjen e verdh pr pilotin e tastiern , pr pilotin e modemit si dhe pr pilotin e multimedias. 
Driveret i kam t shkarkuar n kompjuter por nuk arrij dot ti v n vendet e duhura , pra nuk arrij dot ti regjistroj n C:/ 
Nse di si vihen driveret apo si t veproj q pikpyetjet e verdha t zhduken tregom t lutem   :kryqezohen:  .
Flm

----------


## edspace

Pasi t shkarkosh driverat n kompjuter, kliko dy her mbi skedarin wkv2x1en.exe q t zbrazsh skedart q ka brnda. Kur t t pyes pr dosjen shkruaj c:\kartagrafike\
Pastaj shko tek c:\kartagrafike\ dhe kliko dy her mbi skedarin setup.exe. 
Ndiq udhezimet n ekran (next next) deri sa t mbaroj. N fund rifillo kompjuterin.

----------


## Elna Durrsi

Ju flm pr ndihmn . Them s endreqa 90% t problemit sepse ne msinfo32.exe nuk me del me asnje pikepyetje e verdhe ne lidhje me konfigurimin. I vetmi problem tani me mbetet instalimi i driver ose parametrave pr color 32 bits sepse vazhdojn t ekzistojn vetm 16 bits. Vall ka driver t ve4ant pr 32 bits apo un duhe tt konfiguroj dika?
Tek parametrat e afishimit maksimalja e ngjyrave sht 16 bits pas formatimit , ndrsa me par ishte 32 bits.
Flm.

----------


## benseven11

Elna
e para
nuk e di po nqs ke bere download driverin duhet te jete vetem nje driver graphik karte qe duhet shkarkuar
ose ai qe kam vene  te linku i pare ne post
ose nje nga grafik drivers ne linkun e dyte
Eshte gabim te instalohen 2 lloje  te ndryshme  grafik driverash ne nje kompjuter

instalimi i te njejtit grafik driver 2 here ne direktori te ndryshme psh C:/
dhe C:/Windows/system32,nuk ka problem,nuk ben ndonje dem 
kur klikon tek faqja tek butoni download te dritarja qe hapet klikohet ne save
dhe aty kliko te menuja lart dhe zgjedh C:/ brenda dritares shkohet te lista ku thote windows klikon dy here atje
 te lista tjeter qe te hapet kliko 2 here ku thote  system32 klikon poshte dritares ok dhe downloadi fillon duke e shkarkuar skedarin ne direktorine C:/windows/system 32
Te dritarja e shkarkimit lere katrorin e vockel bosh aty ku thote mbylle dritaren pasi shkarkimi mbaron
kur mbaron shkarkimi dhe klikon ne Butonin open te hapet menjehere instalusi
dhe e instalon programin ne system 32
Te dritarja qe te ka vene EDi shkon sipas asaj rruge dhe klikon  me te djathte te foldera e verdhe dhe zgjedh te menuja properties dhe te dritarja tjeter klikon tek
butoni riinstalo driverin dhe ndjek instruksionet
nqs windowsi do te te kerkoje disk shiko tek browse per ta bere instalimin manual dhe shkohet  tek C/windows/system32/emri i driverit qe instalove
klikon dy here te emri i driverit dhe pastaj ok
dhe driveri te instalohet ne rregull i ben rindezje kompjuterit

Ms info te jep informacion,nuk te jep ikone te verdhe me ?ose !
Direktoria ideale per te instaluar driverin eshte tek C/Windows/System32
dmth te jete e shkarkuar te system32 vendi ku driveri ka origjinen nga windowsi dhe ndodhet gjithe "Familja" e driverave te windowsit
 Pasi ke shkarkuar PCI multimedia driverin Per sound karten 
 dhe klikuar ne set up dhe ke perfunduar intalimin shkon tek device manaxheri sipas rruges qe ka vene edi
dhe ben right klik tek PCI-ja me te verdhe e multimedias te menuja zgjedh properties dhe ben riinstalim te driverit

----------


## benseven11

nga posti qe ke vene ke me difekt edhe drajverin e modemit
te duhet ta shkarkosh drajverin  MBV.92SerialDE5721.zip
ne kete faqe
http://www.modem-drivers.com/drivers/79/79167.htm
pasi klikon tek linku Zip do te te kerkohet login
dhe fut tek user name drivers        
                           password all
klikon tek linku ne faqen qe hapet ku thote I dont want to back up.........download
ne instalim ndjek te njejten rruge si me grafik karten

----------


## Pogradecari

te gjitha informacionet qe kane dhene te lartpermendurit jane shume te sakta
kur e download driver
shko star-search dhe shkruaj emrin e driverit
do ta gjeje vete comp dhe double click dhe vazhdo next next gjer te perfundosh
kur mbaron mire ben ta shuash computerin (win 98) dhe pastaj shko the regullo resulution dhe te tjerat
mire do beje te kishe futur wind 2000 dhe jo 98 sepse ka shume shume advance

----------


## Elna Durrsi

Djema flm pr prgjigjet dhe pr ndihmn informatike q m sollt nprmjet forumit. Tashm nuk mund t merrem m me kopmjuterin HP vectra se sapo prcolla tim vlla s bashku me pc-n pr n Milano tek motra , dhe mendoj nesr t telefonoj n Hp Center e t komandoj driverat n cd sepse e kam djallosur fare . Nuk di sa driver apo programe kam shkarkuar n t dhe n fund t pasdites u ngadalsua fare . T shtunn vete tek motra dhe duhet ta ribj edhe enj her Formated dhe riinstalim nga e para, por meq nuk ma merr mendja se mund t'ia arrij nga inerneti do ti komandoj n cd gati.
Juve ju falenderoj nga zemra pr ndihmn tuaj   :buzeqeshje:  . 

Gjith t mirat.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Me sa di une HP ka edhe nje CD recover i cili ben menjehere ri zevendesimin e fileve pa e riformatuar PC fare prandaj nese e ke kete CD te sygjeroj ta perdoresh edhe nese nuk ke bere ndonje ndryshim ne Paisje ai CD te ben menjehere rinovimin e sistemit pa asnje problem ... Te pakten keshtu i shesin PC ne USA nuk e kamidene se si eshte ky sistem ne Shqiperi ... ideja e CD eshte me e mire edhe te sygjeroj te kerkosh kete CD (system restore) ose (system recover) varet nga PC qe ke ne perdorim ... Te uroj fat ne regullimin e tij 
Ardi_pg_id

----------


## 1-shi

Kam nje karte grfike mese te vjeter ATI rage IIc 8mb.Dua te luaj disa lojra me open gl te cilin e kam marre dhe me thote qe nuk ka drivera per karten time grafike.N.q.s ka ndonje zgjidhje pervec se ta lej fare lojen e mos ta luaj ma thoni.AA dhe nje gje tjeter se harrova ku mund ta update ket driver-in?

----------


## Hyllien

provo www.driversguide.com

Username : drivers 
password : all

----------


## edspace

Drejtuesit (driver) per ate karte i gjen tek kjo faqe:
http://www.ati.com/support/products/...icdrivers.html

Sipas kompanise, nqs perdor windows 2000 dhe XP nuk eshte nevoja te shkarkosh asgje te re sepse windowsi i ka vete drejtuesit e sakte. Nqs perdor windows 95, 98, Me, driverat i gjen ne faqen me lart. 

Zakonisht nqs karta nuk perdor OpenGL, lojrat te lejojne te zgjedhesh edhe D3D (direct 3d) ose Software Rendering.

----------


## alditirona

Kam nje printer Xerox 4003 dhe prej kohesh kerkoj per driverin dhe nuk e gjej dot, kam kerkuar tek google po nuk kam arritur ta gjej. 
pres ndihmen tuaj.

----------


## benseven11

shiko tek
http://www.driverguide.com klikon ne member login
fut user name driver
pasword          all
klik ne linkun Printer plotter..office
shiko emrin e printerit
duhet modeli me saktesi si eshte e shkruar
Emrit dhe modelit te printerit i mungon dicka
ka mundesi printeri si model eshte i vjeter dhe driver mund te kete vetem per windows 95 dhe 98 dhe jo per win 2000 dhe XP
http://translate.google.com/translat...UTF-8%26sa%3DN

----------

